# Department Gyms



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

Our agency is currently inline to recieve a large private donation for gym equipment. Does anyone have information on other approaches that have been used to start a gym in thier department.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I wish I knew. Our town shot ours down because they believe it is a liability. Go figure.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

MARINECOP said:


> I wish I knew. Our town shot ours down because they believe it is a liability. Go figure.


You could always take a trip over to HPD...the door is open


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I would assume as long as the space provided was zoned properly and that there was an attendant available during hours of operation there shouldnt be a problem. Just make all who use it sign a waiver stating that they should be aware of their own fitness level and we assume no liability etc. etc. If the chief is all on board for it then i dont see any issues.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Our union paid to furnish our new gym. We're still kind of working on it piecemeal.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

chief801 said:


> You could always take a trip over to HPD...the door is open


Are you sure Tim B would allow that. LOL.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

All of our divisions have their own gym. Anyone on the department, regardless of what division you work or if you're on or off-duty can use the gym 24 hours a day.

We either take up a collection from each officer, solicit donations from local gyms or companys that produce the weights, or find some rich or famous person who wants to make a donation.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Four or Five years ago Belmont (MA) P.D. got a large donation from a private party to build a gym in their P.D.. You might want to give a shout to them to see who they used (i.e. type of equipment, what they found best works, etc..)


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

chuckD said:


> Our agency is currently inline to recieve a large private donation for gym equipment. Does anyone have information on other approaches that have been used to start a gym in thier department.


try arguing with the town/city that using the gym will benefit them with their health insurance costs. The better shape someone is in reduces the chances of being injured. This in turns saves the town OT to replace the injured officer.

If you can show the town and the department that they will receive a benefit, it may help you. Not to be cynical, but many times they have the "what's in it for me attitude."


----------



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah, I hear that. Unfortunately I've come to the realization that our town could care less about us. I think corporate sponsorship and groveling is our only option. For all of you who don't have a gym on site, your being robbed. Thanks for all of the input.


----------

